# ATS Septic System ?



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

Anybody had an ATS Septic System installed ? I think sometimes they may be referred to as ATU Septic also. Curious as to the overall end to end cost ? Seems hard to nail down an accurate price range. This would be for a 3 bedroom home.

We've acquired lakefront property in Antrim county and the prior owner of the parcel had an entire ATS septic system designed by a certified engineer, blueprints etc, approved & permit ok'd by the health dept, but nothing was ever installed or built on the lot. I think the site needs an ATS system due to the water table level. 

Anything to watch out for or anybody have any info....good/bad etc ? 

Thanks !!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

https://www.kompareit.com/homeandgarden/plumbing-compare-aerobic-vs-anaerobic-septic-system.html


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

100% percent failure rate in 24 systems where I work. All replaced with gravity flow systems. About 50/50 between corroded electrical failure and clogging 3 or 4 just plain stank no matter what. Never again.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Gearhead said:


> Anybody had an ATS Septic System installed ? I think sometimes they may be referred to as ATU Septic also. Curious as to the overall end to end cost ? Seems hard to nail down an accurate price range. This would be for a 3 bedroom home.
> 
> We've acquired lakefront property in Antrim county and the prior owner of the parcel had an entire ATS septic system designed by a certified engineer, blueprints etc, approved & permit ok'd by the health dept, but nothing was ever installed or built on the lot. I think the site needs an ATS system due to the water table level.
> 
> ...


I've not heard good things about them either.

Did you ask about a mound system? Lots of counties are fighting mound systems, but it's worth fighting for vs holding tanks or ATS. How about a pump back system, or is it just a small lot?


----------



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

The health dept wouldn't approve a typical septic system or even a mound system.....seems like they are really drawing the line on lakefront lots & the type of system you can have. Even though every home on that road has a typical septic or mound system, but they were installed 20+ years ago. 

It is a small lot ....only 200x100, somewhat typical lakefront lot.

I'll have to look into the pump back systems. 

Thanks for everybody's input.


----------

